# Recommendation Needed for Building Builder



## Craigcaggiano (Aug 31, 2014)

Anyone have a recommendation? Need help in painting constructing a G scale building. Corner bakery.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Might be helpful to know where you are.....


----------



## Craigcaggiano (Aug 31, 2014)

*Recommendation for Building Builder*

Will ship kit anywhere and pay for return shipping of completed bldg.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Is this a kit you have? Shipping a completed building may be expensive, it would help to know where you are to see who can help out.


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Builders i know who are good: 
Terry Stroud (assembles kits and paints them beautifully), Santa Rosa, CA, 
Daniel Smith, Salinas, CA (kits or scratch-bult), 
Jeff Roaten, Corinth, MS (scracth built), 
Bo Maldinado, Santa Rosa, CA (kits and painting detail, including signage).

I have no idea if that helps or not.


----------

